# Reformation Songs



## SolaGratia (Aug 14, 2008)

I found this website (below), I do not know if it has been recommended here before, but I really like Jason Coghill voice. He is the same guy as in the youtube psalms collection. 

Reformation Songs

Blessings


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, I've recommend him before and been greatly edified by his music.

Links and Downloads Manager - General Links - Reformation Songs -- Jason Coghill - The PuritanBoard

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/psalm-147-jason-coghill-30191/


----------

